# I bought one and can't wait for snow!



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sure good at 1-2 in. snow how is it with 6 in. or more....????


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

nice hope it works out good for ya


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I have had one since about March. Used it on snow, up to a foot, and dirt/rock through the summer. Works fine for me.

One big feature of this is you can hold the blade height with it. When spreading gravel I don't want it to dig so with the down pressure system I can hold the blade at the height I want without the blade floating up.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What did you get for an ATV and plow? Good luck this winter.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

be careful with that.

You be replace edge on plow because it get worn out due pressure force and it be better is slower than normal.


My GT tractor have one it hydraulic lift well I replace 3 edges because this. Plus it not cheaper to replace edge.


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*No wear bar issue!*



Milwaukee;607243 said:


> be careful with that.
> 
> You be replace edge on plow because it get worn out due pressure force and it be better is slower than normal.
> 
> My GT tractor have one it hydraulic lift well I replace 3 edges because this. Plus it not cheaper to replace edge.


Cycle Country has that figured out they have a long life wear bar. I did not buy one since I don't need a wear bar yet, but go to their website they have a bar that would seem to outlast the plow. I dont know that but if and when I do need a wear bar I am going to get one of those.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats pretty cool, I wonder how it does in hard packed down snow as that was just wet which usually cleans up well anyways. Hope you have good luck with it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd like to have one if I knew forsure it was worth the 100 bucks. As far as wearing down the wear bar, i just get 3/8" steel, 4 inches wide i think, so that way when one side is wore out, i just flip it over, cheaper than a cycle country too.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Elwer Lawn Care;609093 said:


> I'd like to have one if I knew forsure it was worth the 100 bucks. As far as wearing down the wear bar, i just get 3/8" steel, 4 inches wide i think, so that way when one side is wore out, i just flip it over, cheaper than a cycle country too.


Ya thats all I am getting is a piece of steel


----------

